# My fish art



## shewolfgeo (Mar 31, 2010)

Hi everyone. I'm not on here as much as another aquarium forum, but I thought I'd share so of my art work for comments and suggestions. I just started do fish related work a few weeks ago though I've been drawing all my life, it's mostly been other animals. Here's a few that I have done.

puffers (I don't like it I rushed to much on it)








Angel fish








Fancy goldfish









And here is one that I started a few days ago, still a work in progress.


----------



## houseofcards (Feb 16, 2005)

Wow, that's pretty good. I had to look twice at the Angel and Goldfish to see if it's real. 

Is that done on a tablet and if so which program?


----------



## shewolfgeo (Mar 31, 2010)

thanks so much. I use photoshop elements and a wacom tablet. 

I don't get to draw as much as I like. But I try when my son is napping, if he's up, he's pulling on my tablet. Or pushing my computer's buttons.


----------



## Scotty (Jun 11, 2009)

Thats impressive!!! Great work! I would love to see more!!

So Awesome!


----------



## shewolfgeo (Mar 31, 2010)

thanks skonoski

I haven't done anything new to the discus one yet. Be busy lately hopefully I'll have an update on it in the next few days.


----------



## asukawashere (Mar 11, 2009)

I like the sense of movement in the goldfish. Makes me want to get out my paints and pencils and draw a few fishies of my own... if only I had time! I think the lilies distract from the angels in the piece before it, but I do love the detail work 

I'll enjoy seeing how the discus one comes along


----------



## shewolfgeo (Mar 31, 2010)

Thanks for the comments asukawashere. I should have made the angels bigger, maybe the lilies wouldn't been much as a distraction. But I do agree with you about that.


----------



## Franzi (Dec 7, 2009)

you should accept pics of people's fish, draw them, and sell them. that's good stuff.


----------



## GimmeGills (Sep 29, 2010)

Love the delicacy of the discus!


----------



## ddavila06 (Jan 31, 2009)

i love the angels!! would go great above my 125 lol, i agree that you could start a business here  keep them coming!


----------



## vancat (Nov 5, 2004)

i like the puffers. You should scan in your real signature-


----------



## shewolfgeo (Mar 31, 2010)

Aww thanks everyone. I may offer some later. I would have to talk with the mods about that, but for now its for everyone's enjoyment.

I'm hoping to work some tonight on the discus, just as soon as my son goes down for the night.


----------



## shewolfgeo (Mar 31, 2010)

OK here is an update of the discus. Just got the other one done, and yet to decide on the background.


----------



## Franzi (Dec 7, 2009)

the red one looks stunted 

can't wait to see the final piece!


----------



## shewolfgeo (Mar 31, 2010)

I've been looking at it too, I was thinking it looked a little long in the front half.


----------



## R.Boten (Sep 5, 2010)

You are very talented. great work.


----------



## shewolfgeo (Mar 31, 2010)

a update one the discus, added the driftwood, and now deciding on plants.


----------



## Axelrodi202 (Jun 7, 2009)

That looks magnificent! I think vals would be a good background plants, and maybe some crypts for the foreground.


----------



## shewolfgeo (Mar 31, 2010)

I have started on some plants, not to sure about them yet.


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

WOW! Wonderful art work. I always admire talented people. This is one thing I can't do! Love your work. At first I thought they were manipulated photos.


----------



## Leslie (Aug 17, 2010)

Very nice, I like the one with the Discus


----------



## shewolfgeo (Mar 31, 2010)

thanks, I need to get it finish. Won't be doing anything to it today, I have a birthday party to go too. Maybe this week coming, catch my son napping.


----------

